# Reference material



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey fellas,

I'm in need of any good books or websites or whatnot for waterfowl hunting. I'm just getting into the swing of things, and after seeing the decoy spread picture on the snow goose forum, I decided to ask for help. I don't want anyone taking pictures of my spread. Unless, it is because it rocks! 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I honestly don't know of any good books on the subject. I do know that you can probably find an answer to any question you may have on the web. Post up whatever you're in question on, may it be decoys, camo, firearms, calling, etc. etc. and you'll get an array of opinions. Most importantly, ask before you buy anything. I was stubborn in the early years and as a result I have ton's of gear and gadgets collecting dust. Do it right the first time and it won't hurt your wallet as much.

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The sport is also changing so fast that one type of decoy spread may work well on year, but then the snows wise up and avoid it the next. 15 years ago when Chris and I were growing up I remember the tapes on setting your spread in the shape of a cigar and spread way out. We made our own shell decoys and had a few dozen windsocks. A few years later a J pattern with 80% windsocks, magnets, kites, then it was silo's with very few windsocks. Now it's hard to even put a pattern together because the migration is so spotty. I think Chris has stumbled on a good idea with a variety of decoys in groups. Just an observation from over the years.


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Here is the first of the multitude of questions that are bouncing around the vast black hole, also known as my melon!

If a guy is using a Eliminator blind, does he need to put on camoflauge other than a facemask and maybe some gloves?

Talk to ya later!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Technically, no. If you're in the blind all the time, than a good face mask is really all you need...

But there are a few instances where being in camo would be a good idea...and you just never know when they arise. And wearing bright colors or anything that looks unnatural could ruin some opportunties. Here are a couple instances that come off the top of my head:

1)taking a leak (birds always come out of nowhere while relieving)
2)running down cripples, and birds coming in at the same time
3)hunting gets slow so you go over to chat with your buddies....again....birds coming out of nowhere...
4)you realize you're positioned wrong for whatever reason, and need to get out of the blinds and lay in the spread

Basically, if you go out in the field without camo....you'll probably end up regretting it. And honestly, my camo is the most comfortable clothing I own....I wish I could wear it all year! (I think my girlfriend would leave me  )


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That's funny, now that you mentioned it Chris I'd have to say my Camo is my most comfortable clothing too! It's weird that I'm willing to spend so much money for hunting clothes but then when shopping for "normal" clothes spending over $30 on a pair of jeans is a rip-off! Us hunters are a goofy lot.


----------

